# Installer python?



## rackis (14 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,
je me lance avec python. Apparamment python est pré installé sous panther car j'arrive ç le lancer. Mon problème c'est que j'ai besoin d'outils complementaires (idle par ex).
J'ai donc récupéré le pack python. Mon problème est que je n'y piffe rien au  terminal et du coup je n'arrive à rien installer. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'indiquer la procédure à suivre

merci


----------



## tatouille (14 Septembre 2004)

avant de commencer python sous unix tu dois apprendre le term
c'est un passage obligé de même sous windows c'est bien de maitriser l'interpreteur
via la la console DOS

va sur le site macPython ou il y a de nombreuses documentations


----------



## rackis (14 Septembre 2004)

c'est sous osx que je l'utilise

Sinon j'ai réussi à installer avec macpithon. Mais IDLE ne se lance pas et je n'ai ni indentation, ni coloration....


----------



## rackis (14 Septembre 2004)

Bon j'avance mais c'est de pire en pire : PITIE A L'AIDE

Alors j'ai deux choses : IDLE et Python IDE
Dans IDLE j'ai la colorisation etc mais dès que je lance un script j'ai d'innombrables messages d'erreur
Dans python IDE j'arrive à faire fonctionner mes scripts, sauf que je peux pas les sauvegarder

Quelqu'un pourra t il m'aider?


----------



## Gallenza (17 Septembre 2004)

Ouai donc c'est normale, que t'ai IDLE et Python IDE, en effet, python et Tk (la boite de widgets) sont multiplateformes, donc IDLE est l'IDE de dev standars, et Python IDe est une version de IDLE un peu modifiée pour etre plus adaptée au mac (normalement).
Moi tout marchait très bien au début, mais avec les mise à jour successive d'Apple, pour ainsi dir plus rien ne marche(chez moi, je parle pas pour les autrs, j'ai peut-etre trop bidouillé d'autres truc).
Avec un 10.3.0 tu sera sur que ca marche (selon moi).


----------

